
Show HN: Password strength estimation library - Tostino
https://github.com/GoSimpleLLC/nbvcxz
======
Tostino
I just released Nbvcxz 1.4.0
([https://github.com/GoSimpleLLC/nbvcxz/releases/tag/1.4.0](https://github.com/GoSimpleLLC/nbvcxz/releases/tag/1.4.0))
which with the help of the community, now supports 8 different languages.

I crowd sourced translations through Reddit /r/translator, by asking for help
with two specific translations (Spanish and French). I also asked for help on
/r/java for any languages others may be able to help translate to, and others
jumped in and offered translations to a bunch of different languages (Russian,
Ukrainian, Portuguese, Afrikaans, and Hungarian).

